# CABBAGE wine 1st racking!



## BigDaveK (Apr 2, 2022)

Fast ferment. Went from SG 1.096 to .996 on the 4th day after yeast. Decided to rack. Cabbage flavor noticeable at first but now gone. I've had cabbage weekly almost my entire life, love it, so I'm very familiar with the taste. It has evolved into a "What the hell is that flavor?!" Not bad. I think it just barely reached a "good" designation. Curious where this will go.

Can't believe I'm saying this - I'm hoping back sweetening will bring forward the cabbage flavor.  

And of course, why would anyone use anything other than red cabbage?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 2, 2022)

Kapusta Red ! 
the perfect wine to have with Töltött Káposzta


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 2, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Kapusta Red !
> the perfect wine to have with Töltött Káposzta



OMG, KAPUSTA RED!!! SO OBVIOUS! I'M PO'D I DIDN'T THINK OF THAT!!!!!

Love it! That's the name! I'll give you credit when the time comes.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 2, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> OMG, KAPUSTA RED!!! SO OBVIOUS! I'M PO'D I DIDN'T THINK OF THAT!!!!!
> 
> Love it! That's the name! I'll give you credit when the time comes.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 26, 2022)

I guess this was before my "I'm going for it!" posts.  

Bottling day!
I don't normally buy Merlot because it's not one of my favorites. Of course, whenever I'm given a bottle of wine as a gift it's always a Merlot - not a problem, I'll drink it. You know where I'm going with this - it tastes EXACTLY like a Merlot!!! EXACTLY!! I'm blown away - again!
Don't know how stable the color is so I did a couple green bottles just in case.
Tip o' the hat and a big THANK YOU! to @FlamingoEmporium for suggesting "kapusta red". There can't be any other name!
@vinny , think about using your cabbage for wine!!
Great flavor, good mouth feel, wonderful color!
I'll make this again!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Oct 26, 2022)

I might have to grow some red cabbage now. looks really nice


----------



## Rice_Guy (Oct 26, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> - it tastes EXACTLY like a Merlot!!! EXACTLY!! I'm blown away - again!
> Don't know how stable the color is so I did a couple green bottles just in case.


red cabbage is a nice stable color, my bottle of “natural” foods red cabbage color seems more blue than what you came out with.


----------



## vinny (Oct 26, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I guess this was before my "I'm going for it!" posts.
> 
> Bottling day!
> I don't normally buy Merlot because it's not one of my favorites. Of course, whenever I'm given a bottle of wine as a gift it's always a Merlot - not a problem, I'll drink it. You know where I'm going with this - it tastes EXACTLY like a Merlot!!! EXACTLY!! I'm blown away - again!
> ...


Teach me to suggest something as mundane as cabbage wine to the maker of all things wine. 

This is why I keep asking for a list so these mistakes don't happen!


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 27, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> red cabbage is a nice stable color, my bottle of “natural” foods red cabbage color seems more blue than what you came out with.


The color is a bit "deeper" than the photo depicts. The phone's camera does a decent job but I think the color balance for LED lights is a little off.


----------



## QuiQuog (Oct 27, 2022)

If I were guessing, I would have said it's dragon's blood. Beautiful color.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 27, 2022)

QuiQuog said:


> If I were guessing, I would have said it's dragon's blood. Beautiful color.


Thanks! I love the color!
I have no interest in making wine with green cabbage unless it was homegrown. To me the flavors are different enough to almost seem like different vegetables.


----------

